# Natural OTT Slingshot - "Jörmundgand"



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

Time for yet another one! I just recently tried wood burning for the first time and it turned out pretty nice so I wanted to do something a little bit bigger. Snakes are very common in runestones so it was a pretty obvious choice...


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



































And some in progress shots...
















































Hope you all like it as much as I do!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Yet another beauty! Some information about the names inspiration would be much appreciated .


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! The motive and presentation is inspiring. Like the mood, the clean lines the surroundings. Have to find some time to fire up my burner kit.

Thanks for burning


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Did you deliberately shape it like a fang? Love it!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you all for you kind words! 



coveman said:


> Yet another beauty! Some information about the names inspiration would be much appreciated .


As you might have guessed the names I use are rarely without some reason. Can start mentioning it in posts from now on 

Jörmundgand is the serpent who killed Thor. But Thor killed him first so sucks to be both 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C3%B6rmungandr



Tremoside said:


> Absolutely stunning! The motive and presentation is inspiring. Like the mood, the clean lines the surroundings. Have to find some time to fire up my burner kit.
> 
> Thanks for burning


Thank you! Next time I gotta burn something even bigger!

Think I might give this one a try http://bladesmithsforum.com/uploads/monthly_11_2012/post-24638-13535977898162.jpg 



treeman said:


> Did you deliberately shape it like a fang? Love it!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


No, actually didn't even think of it  It was meant to be I guess


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

wow !


----------



## alainguitars (Aug 5, 2016)

great job!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats very cool !


----------

